# Dispensationalists Believe in the Covenant of Works!!!



## turmeric (Mar 10, 2007)

Who knew?

I'm listening to Christian Radio, which is a risky thing to do, and this guy is talking about Revelation 5 where the Lamb takes the scroll...and he's saying that the scroll is the "title deed to the Earth." I've heard this before, I'm not sure if the guy was a Dispie or not, but _this_ guy is. Anyway, he started to explain that Adam originally had the title deed to the Earth, how he was supposed to dress it and subdue it, etc. and it hit me --  wait a minute! That's the CoW, which they say isn't explicitly in the Bible so they think we invented it. But it's _implicit_ and even they know it! So of course, Jesus, the Second Adam is worthy to take the deed...

Is this a common Dispie thing?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd like to say so.

Be careful, though. Some folk go from that to 'Kingdom Now' theology in a heartbeat.


----------



## Herald (Mar 10, 2007)

Meg - don't get too excited. Dispensationalists would agree with the first part of the CoW, but not the second part. They would disagree that Adam could have become _non posse non peccare_ (not able to sin).


----------



## turmeric (Mar 10, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> I'd like to say so.
> 
> Be careful, though. Some folk go from that to 'Kingdom Now' theology in a heartbeat.



What's "Kingdom Now" theology?


----------

